# Little Pipes, Pocket Pipes, Nose-Warmers...



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have one small Briar "nose warmer" pipe. It's a no-name bent, stamped only "Quality Briar" and "Made In London, England" pipe that I smoke now and again. It's an estate pipe I got on-line and I have no idea what brand it is. It's drilled well, looks plain-jane and smokes well. It's about 4.5" long, and looks just like a normal pipe only a smaller version. I have several MM cob pipes that could fit into this category, but want to focus on Briar's right now.

This morning I've been surfing the 'net and looking at small pipes and several caught my eye. 

The Savinelli Minuto was one, and since I'm wanting to kick the cigarette habit completely, looked especially good as advertised.

Who has one or more "little pipes" out there and what do you like/dislike about them?


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Dale,
I'm sure there's a lot out there. I have a few Dr. Grabow's, Duke and Lark with really small bowls. I don't smoke them much.
Savinelli has their " Short" series, with a full size bowl. They go for about $50. That one gets smoked pretty often.
Sav and others make "pocket vest pipes", but I don't care for the shape.
Hope this helps,
Wayne


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Wayne. What I'm hoping for is what other actually have and smoke. 

I've seen those weird looking, folding pocket vest pipes... Do they smoke well?


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Yello-bole Pug goes on this list.

You could classify my Oom Paul as a nose warmer too, but it ain't no pocket pipe. The extreme bend just puts it close to your face.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

"folding pocket vest pipes... Do they smoke well?"

I don't even want to find out.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

My little Peterson Belgique smokes fantastically well, and has the tiniest bowl I've ever seen. It's not much of a pocket pipe, since it's rather long and slender so it's pretty fragile. It would make one hell of a clencher though. Can't weigh more than a half ounce at most.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

if you dont mind the sort of gimmicky snake motif:

Nording snake pipe's are awesome!

I cut a tiny little groove with a pocket knife (really easy) and on the end and i can clench it no problem (its so short it feels super super light)

Mine's drilled perfectly, and smokes pretty damn well!
iw ish it didnt have the engravings, the gains not bad at all and its a nice looking pipe otherwise.

it's also only $20.

here it is compared to my peterson tankard (about 5.5 inches)

the other one you could try is the peterson "outdoor" series which are about 4.5" long:

















.. and other shapes and such.

Savinelli also makes "shorts" which are only 5" long and about $50 rusticated or $70 smooth









(bent ones as well, i just like that one )

hope that helped!

i've really enjoyed the service of smokingpipes.. so i'll suggest this as well..

http://www.smokingpipes.com/search/pipesearch.cfm

^ has a length option, as well as price range, shape, finish, etc.

throw in 4.5-5" or under 4.5" and see whats out there!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I Don't think I'd be comfortable smoking a snake...in public or in private.

Besides the obvious "shape" reason, it looks like it should be made of glass...

Not for me. The peterson outdoor looks pretty cool though.


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

I got a Butz-Choquin nose warmer, with a pic in your thread Dale  
I like that it has a decent bowl, so I can get a fair amount of baccy in there. I think having a really tiny bowl would make it smoke hot, so I would avoid the really tiny bowls with short stems. It clenches like a champ.

Dislikes are that occasionally the smoke can go straight to your eye, leading to a teary blinking couple of seconds as you remind yourself to exhale out the side of your mouth and not slightly into the pipe.

Alternatively, maybe you could try the forever stem nose warmer version from Walker Briar Works? At 23 bucks, it's cheap enough to be worth a try. 
'Forever' Stems


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

User Name said:


> I Don't think I'd be comfortable smoking a snake...in public or in private.
> 
> Besides the obvious "shape" reason, it looks like it should be made of glass...
> 
> Not for me. The peterson outdoor looks pretty cool though.


Same, I have an issue cause it looks like im smoking the green stuff cause its so tiny. I use it to smoke frosty mint when i feel like a little rediculous frost cause i only have a few pipes and that stuff ghosts for like 100 bowls XD

I have a pipe coming in today thats only 4.6 inches, but its fat as hell so i dont think it'll be the best pocket pipe XD


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought a Comoy's Blue Riband on ebay for a RIDICULOUS price last year. Perfect condition, beautiful, practically unsmoked, original stem. Gorgeous pipe. Don't know what came over me. I should have read the specs a bit closer, because it was pretty small. (Not misrepresented at all, however.) It does not smoke all that well, although there's nothing wrong with it per se. The most expensive pipe I own and it's going in the mail today to trade off at an excruciating loss. sigh. Live and learn. The crowd that puts them in a cabinet would have been delighted with it, I'm sure.

Never met a small pipe that was a good smoker -- except a Missouri Meerschaum of course! :tu


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Aren't the Dunhill opera pipes primarily intended as a pocket pipe? I have no idea how well they smoke though, and you know you'll likely have to drop a shinny penny on the white dot.


----------

